# Anyone need 16" beauty rings for steel wheels



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought some aluminum wheels for mine and have 4 good beauty rings for 16" steel wheels. Willing to sell/trade for something I could use for my trailer.


----------

